# Moving from Sydney to Los Angeles



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi there,

My wife and I, and our three young kids, are moving from Sydney to Los Angeles.

We aren't planning to move any furniture, so we are only shipping boxes.

I was hoping to get some recommendations regarding good shipping companies at reasonable prices.

Thanks!
Oren


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

I can recommend to you the Giraffe Perth Removal. They have cheaper charges and they packed the furniture properly.


----------



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Actually, I am moving the other way (Sydney to LA), but I believe that what you said is still relevant.

I am not transferring for work, so my company is not paying for the move. That is why I was thinking that it would be most economical to share a container with someone else.


----------

